# Crawfish Boudin ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Jun 23, 2021)

Will post a couple of pictures, but was a bad day for finishing my boudin.

Made and stuffed boudin yesterday, I had a couple of boudin ball with supper last night and really impressed myself.

Got up this AM and checked the boudin in the reefer ( I love that smell), the reefer wasn't cold, at best lukewarm.

Well  I am better than that, I can get that 15 pounds of boudin in the smoker early, then instead of letting it set in the reefer cooling, I can go directly into the freezer.

Load my cold smoker with pecan shells, load the tube with apple pellets and went straight to loading the boudin on the dowels to smoke instead of preheating. 30/40 mins later, I had smoke rolling heavy, and a smoker that should have gone to 250 was only at 80 degrees. Smoker was dead !!  I couldn't apply smoke because the boudin was wet and couldn't dry. It did not dehydrate  in the reefer over night, and it could not dry in the smoker in the short amount of time allowed at slow low a temperature as to be safe with crawfish and rice stuffed in a casing.

I cleaned out the other reefer and took them to it. Had other things more pressing today, one of which was a dying reefer full of beer (the important stuff!), will reevaluate tomorrow.

So here is stuffed boudin.







And all linked up and into the reefer.







That's a lot of mudbugs there. I believe there should be a crawfish tail in ever bite and I really did not want to loss 'em.
I'll scratch my head again tomorrow, but 15# is a lot to smoke in anything else I have. Besides I couldn't hang them so they could dry.
There is an answer, I just have to think upon it.

Hope to be back tomorrow night with some smoking pictures.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 24, 2021)

Time for a new refer ????
Don't waste that crawfish boudin...
My refer has some room...


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 24, 2021)

I'm sure a solution will present itself... it looks and sounds amazing already!


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 24, 2021)

Kevin, That is a really bad day for smoking,send your sausage to the neighbors to get it smoked !


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 24, 2021)

Man am I drooling.  That looks so good.  That been on my to to list since I seen someone made some a while back,


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 24, 2021)

Some days are like that but I'm sure you will prevail. Nice post about mud bug sausage sounds great. Going to post your recipe?

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 25, 2021)

Man that sucks!
I know your recipes are all excellent & this one sounds awesome, anything with crawfish is good with me.
I hope it works out for you.
Al


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 25, 2021)

How things work out?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2021)

Looks Great to me Foamy!!
There's your solution:
Work on that reefer full of beer (the important stuff!), 
Then reevaluate tomorrow.
Like.

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Jun 25, 2021)

daveomak said:


> Time for a new refer ????
> Don't waste that crawfish boudin...
> My refer has some room...



Fixed the reefer, who says you don't have to defrost a frost free reefer!!  It was a HUGE block of ice encapsulating all the valves and controllers.  That was when I finally figured out how you can remove a frozen panel. LOL   I have hand dried it today (well with a fan).


----------



## foamheart (Jun 25, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> I'm sure a solution will present itself... it looks and sounds amazing already!



Thanks 
The house smells amazing. I did figure it out, wasn't an optima result, no smoke but the casing are dry.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 25, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> Kevin, That is a really bad day for smoking,send your sausage to the neighbors to get it smoked !



I got a nephew, bought him a whole set up a couple a years ago. But smoked boudin is still a fairly new thing although boudin is a old as Coonasses.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 25, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Man am I drooling.  That looks so good.  That been on my to to list since I seen someone made some a while back,



Really nothing to it as long as you remember your refrigeration rules. Rice and seafood go south fast if not properly handled.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 25, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Some days are like that but I'm sure you will prevail. Nice post about mud bug sausage sounds great. Going to post your recipe?
> 
> Warren



Its ok to cry, just don't quit! LOL  I'll write up what is in it, but as to a recipe <Chuckles>  I will try and get something posted.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 25, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Man that sucks!
> I know your recipes are all excellent & this one sounds awesome, anything with crawfish is good with me.
> I hope it works out for you.
> Al



Thanks Al, it will be ok, I made boudin long before anyone ever thought of smoking it. The house smells  wonderful!  Shame I can't share it with everyone here, I know you'd enjoy it and its something special here, where we have loads of mudbugs.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 25, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> How things work out?



Still working at it, first batch is dried and cryo-bagged and freezing, the second batch just finished its drying cycle and are in the again cool reefer, chilling down before sliding into their cryobags.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 25, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great to me Foamy!!
> There's your solution:
> Work on that reefer full of beer (the important stuff!),
> Then reevaluate tomorrow.
> ...



Thanks Bear, great minds think alike. Of course it may come with age too. LOL I don't get mad and kick things and throw stuff anymore (well not as much anyway). LOL


----------



## foamheart (Jun 25, 2021)

OK, thought I would post some unsmoked crawfish boudin pictures.  All the red, is crawfish, I want a crawfish in every bite!







Ok, OK, I am not a photographer.







Well a little better, but .......







Thats one tray, the other I just finished up and in the reefer chillin out. I'll see about writing up a recipe although you guys should realize how many mudbugs are incased in those pork casings. Thats a lot of hours with a piece of bacon rind on a string!  <Chuckles>

I am guessing about 25 bags, 2 links to a bag for the moist part, will go in the freezer.

BTW he's a older photo its wonderful with a cold longneck and baseball game. 







Smoked aged sharp cheddar, honey Crisp apples & smoked crawfish boudin. Now where's that cold longneck!


----------

